
The end of Blu-ray and movie and TV show collecting - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-end-of-blu-ray/
======
rjohnk
They can pry my 4K UHD Blu-rays from my cold, dead hands.

~~~
op00to
Streaming bitrates are absolutely horrible. Many times streaming movies look
like they were painted with big glops of finger-paint instead of a high
quality picture.

